# Optical illusion



## i_am_Lois (Feb 18, 2014)

Two pictures with the exact same face. 


 But, in one photo you see a girl and in the other one - a guy.


_The fact is that this face was created on computer by  mixing male and female face features, which gave this androgynous face.  With a change of contrast, our brain recognizes the face on the left as  being a female one, while on the second photo, where contrast is higher,  our brain recognizes it to be a male’s face._


----------



## That Guy (Feb 19, 2014)

Actually, could be either gender to me; a feminine-faced boy or male-faced girl.  But interesting computer manipulation and optical play on the human brain.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 19, 2014)

Hmmmm....vely vely intewesting.


----------

